# Two New ICON Lights: LINK (1AA) carabiner light, and SOLO (2AAA) Penlight



## RedLED (Apr 16, 2010)

Are these made by the Icon that is connected to Surefire and PK? The orange is Aluminum, one AA. The pen light is 1 AAA.

The Orange is the LK106A, Icon Link and the pen light is the Solo 2

I Do not see them on the Icon web site, but I found them on a link to one of his dealers.

Maybe I missed these when they were released. I Just have not seen them.

ICON ADD: I checked all of his dealers, and only one has them both in stock. I will not name it here, however, their logo looks like a planet.

It appears they are new, and not on the official Icon web site. The retailer has the Icon logo on their Icon page. They must be new!

If these are of the quality we know and love from Surefire, even with the knowledge Icon is their consumer class, I will get the orange one with the carabiner clip, and the pen light. I may just buy one of each, test, then give some away.

Best,

RL


CPF Staff: Hope this the correct area for this, I am just wishing to get more Info. to confirm these are in fact Icon products.


----------



## Brau0303 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Kinda like the pen light, not really crazy about the Orange (Guess it would be easy to spot if dropped).

Cheers
BR


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

The penlight looks neat, might pick one up.


----------



## swxb12 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Orange seems fitting on the carabiner light. And the 2xAAA, I'd like to see a beamshot.


----------



## Vesper (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Well geeze, a few more lights I like - thanks. Would love to see them next to other favorites in their class.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Did anyone see a press release, I checked every place for a press release, and found nothing. Just on the site I found, ready for sale.

You think they would want to hype it up a little. Wonder if I broke the news...?

I am hoping to hear from Size 15 on this, as he is the Official-Unofficial Defacto, Chargé d'affaires, and Arbiter Alegantiarum or Arbiter of Elegance, The Sultan of Surefire, The lord of lumen Lexicon, and all things devoted to Surefire, and Icon.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Tried to place an order, but the dealer said the were not yet in stock.

I am going to order all the Icon lights, test them, then gift what I will not use.

RL


----------



## carrot (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I'm gonna need both of these. I love the ICON series.


----------



## lebox97 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

FYI
Penlight = *"SOLO*"


Output 16/2 Lumens
Runtime 3/75 Hrs
1xAAA
5.5" Length Aluminum
MSRP $24.95
Carabiner = "*LINK*"


Output 50/6 Lumens
Runtime 3/70 Hrs
1xAA
5" Length Aluminum
MSRP $27.99
 Info has been circulating for a couple months now
Should be out around May 1st?

(NOTE: This is not a sales post - as I probably won't be offering them)



Cheers
Tod


----------



## RedLED (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Thanks, Tod.

They are not in stock at the dealer where I found them. I could find no info on them anywhere. Maybe only the dealers are the only ones who have been told of them.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



carrot said:


> I'm gonna need both of these. I love the ICON series.


 
Me too, this will be my first Chinese light purchase.


----------



## dandism (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



lebox97 said:


> FYI
> Penlight = *"SOLO*"
> 
> 
> ...


 So the 1AAA light is longer than the 1AA light? :thinking:


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

In the Specifications listed on the aforementioned dealer's web page for the Solo 2 it says "Battery: One AAA Alkaline" but under the Features it says "Powered by *two* AAA alkaline batteries; included". 

I'm not really sure, but if that length of 5.5" is accurate it more than likely is a 2-AAA flashlight.


----------



## lebox97 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I see same on my info sheet - one spec says 1 cell, another spec says 2 cells...
could be Solo is 1 cell, 
Solo 2 is 2 cell? 
:shrug:


Tod


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Nice I like those much better than the other Icons. I could find a lot of EDC uses for that AA light.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Wow, the penlight looks good. Can't wait to purchase some for gift giving.


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



Flashlike said:


> In the Specifications listed on the aforementioned dealer's web page for the Solo 2 it says "Battery: One AAA Alkaline" but under the Features it says "Powered by *two* AAA alkaline batteries; included".
> 
> I'm not really sure, but if that length of 5.5" is accurate it more than likely is a 2-AAA flashlight.



Nice catch, just measured the Stylus Pro and it's approx 5.5 inches too.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I like this little bugger!!










Reminds me of my favorite guitar amp...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MpZoWsFlJQ


----------



## elumen8 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I gotta have this thing sitting next to my Streamlight Microstream and Stylus Pro.






JB


----------



## RedLED (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

That is a very nice looking pen light!


----------



## DaveG (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Both look good to me.The price is not too bad,also.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



RedLed said:


> That is a very nice looking pen light!


 
+1 oo:


----------



## carrot (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Well personally I think they are both on the ugly side but at the same time they are so cool and unique looking I want both.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

The carabiner light looks fun, but the penlight seems kinda underwhelming in both output and runtime. I'm still waiting for the Modus to come out in colors, too. The white on gray looks too much like an Apple product to me


----------



## RedLED (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



carrot said:


> Well personally I think they are both on the ugly side but at the same time they are so cool and unique looking I want both.


 
Has he sent any of the other Icon lights for you to test, and evaulate on your blog?


----------



## carrot (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I own the Rogue 2 (purchased myself) and the Modus 1 (gifted at the SHOT CPF party hosted by MattK). I could review them.


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I could never get into the ICON lights at all. IMO, they are ugly.

Why couldn't SF make a less expensive brand with much better bodies. They could have made some great looking lights and still cut back in the less cosmetic areas.

A little OT, but what happened to all the great lights that were suppose to come out from SF? THe optimus and all the other nice lights.

If they still come out with those and they are expensive I think many other manufacturers will have surpassed them in output and possibly quality.


----------



## Force Attuned (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Love the look of the pen light. Will buy one when available.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



carrot said:


> I own the Rogue 2 (purchased myself) and the Modus 1 (gifted at the SHOT CPF party hosted by MattK). I could review them.


 
Please do.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> The carabiner light looks fun, but the penlight seems kinda underwhelming in both output and runtime. I'm still waiting for the Modus to come out in colors, too. The white on gray looks too much like an Apple product to me



Runtime for 2xAAAs for 75 hours seems underwhelming? I know the LF2XT does a lot more than that even on 1xAAA, but this trumps the 23 hours of the Preon 2.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Hmm . . . Wondering if 2 lumens is too much for a doctor's penlight, for checking patients' pupils.

Give one as a gift, remind the doctor to double click before using. Best part is the doctor now has a useful light for other chores that require a bit more output.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



Beacon of Light said:


> Runtime for 2xAAAs for 75 hours seems underwhelming? I know the LF2XT does a lot more than that even on 1xAAA, but this trumps the 23 hours of the Preon 2.


 
Hmm, I guess I misread the runtime line, but I stand by the 16 lumens being underwhelming. Personally I would want at least 50 out of it on high, but that's just me. Like most of the Icon stuff it looks cool, but the actual output doesn't impress me much.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Very cool looking penlight. But I think the _semi-slapped on, wire nut lookin' thing for a tailcap_ negatively affects the overall appearance though.

If it's reasonably bright, I'll buy one, depending on how good the optics are... but the lumen ratings definitely do not sound very exciting at the moment.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

The AAA penlight looks awesome! I recently picked up a Rogue 2 and really like it.


----------



## Force Attuned (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Is there a release date for these new lights??


----------



## RedLED (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



Force Attuned said:


> Is there a release date for these new lights??


 
Hope is is soon! Someone posted May 1st.

That would be great.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I haven't heard a release date on these but they definitely look cool. I hope May 1st is accurate. Maybe PK will chime in like he did with the Modus thread. 

That Solo penlight really looks pretty cool to me. Can anyone imagine it with a High CRI LED? Doctors would go nuts for it and all the drug companies would be clamoring to engrave it with their logo as a premium handout from their sales folk.


----------



## nbp (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I would definitely be interested in the penlight for the days Im in dress clothes. That would fit very nicely in a breast pocket of a suit coat. I eagerly await reviews!!


----------



## Force Attuned (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Decided to get the Icon penlight over the Streamlight Pro...the dual settings along with the overall look did it for me.


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



Force Attuned said:


> Decided to get the Icon penlight over the Streamlight Pro...the dual settings along with the overall look did it for me.



Have you seen Eagletac's upcoming PN20A2?


----------



## jeeves (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> all the drug companies would be clamoring to engrave it with their logo as a premium handout from their sales folk.



Unfortunately, new rules dictate that 'Swag' is no longer acceptable. They've virtually stopped making/giving out things as you describe. Beside, 'Logo'd' pens usually cost less than $1. Not $30.

Regardless, I'll be looking to add one to my kit.

This would be something cool to get/have forum 'logo'd'


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

The more I look at it... the more I like it.

I DO think it's good! 

The tailcap is growing on me. It still looks a bit like a wire nut to me, but a very nice one though!... lol. And, the shape of it does flow very nicely with the rest of the body.

Also, not that anyone asked, what I meant by "optics" in my last post is that I hope it has a little bit of throw, and not complete flood; similar to a Stylus Pro. Speaking of said Streamlight, if the high level of the Icon penlight is the same, or perhaps slightly brighter, this sounds like a must-have!




*BTW, anyone catch the King Crimson reference?*


----------



## post tenebras (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I like these two the best of all the Icon designs to date.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I could be talked into that penlight. I wonder if Radio Shack will be selling them?

Geoff


----------



## Force Attuned (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



defloyd77 said:


> Have you seen Eagletac's upcoming PN20A2?


 

Too bright for me. I will mainly be using this light on low mode for writing running sheets on nightshift. Saves me turning the interior car light on and annoying the driver.


----------



## hogger (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

That pen light is so "Buck Rogers" I give it a :thumbsup:


----------



## parnass (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

A new AAA penlight is always of interest. They are so easy to carry and the technology is improving enough so they could serve as a main EDC light someday.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Will these lights come in neutral white?
The PN20a2 will but doesn't go that low and the Icon penlight has a much better look IMO.


----------



## carrot (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



GunnarGG said:


> Will these lights come in neutral white?
> The PN20a2 will but doesn't go that low and the Icon penlight has a much better look IMO.


I would be very surprised if they did.


----------



## Force Attuned (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I shot ICON CS an e-mail asking them if the penlight would be available in other colours (both body and LED's). Will post the result when I get a reply.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



Force Attuned said:


> I shot ICON CS an e-mail asking them if the penlight would be available in other colours (both body and LED's). Will post the result when I get a reply.


 
Thanks, I too, am looking forward to the release of these two models.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I'm glad these have finally hit CPF 

Just to clarify: the SOLO is 2xAAA. 

I've been using the LINK and SOLO for a couple of months now. I'll give a few brief thoughts, but I don't have the final production versions so I won't attempt a review.

I had never used a penlight before, so I didn't really know what to expect from the SOLO. I was pleasantly surprised. As with the previous ICON models, PK has put a great deal of thought to the feel of the light as well as the aesthetics, and this shows in use. The K2-style clip is good news, too. 

The LINK has been clipped to either my backpack or my camera bag. It feels extremely robust; I wouldn't have any concerns about clipping it to the outside of a bag and subjecting it to daily use.



Force Attuned said:


> I shot ICON CS an e-mail asking them if the penlight would be available in other colours (both body and LED's). Will post the result when I get a reply.



The colours shown in the OP are the only ones planned at this point. As with the existing ICON models, I'm sure additional colours would be put into production if dealers show enough interest. 




jeeves said:


> This would be something cool to get/have forum 'logo'd'



It certainly would be!



Flashlike said:


> I'm not really sure, but if that length of 5.5" is accurate it more than likely is a 2-AAA flashlight.



Correct.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Moka (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I'll have the link!!! 
That'll be clipped to my backpack for sure!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Sweet! Didn't know these have already made it into the wild. Good to hear some actual use opinions about them. They definitely sound great.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Surprised to hear the SOLO is 2AAA. 

It's stylish, but output on high seems downright weak compared to the 4sevens Preon, Fenix LD05, and Peak Eiger penlight variation.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

The Link, will go from the package to the Strap of my main assignment camera bag!


----------



## McGizmo (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I've only seen pics of the Solo so I can't make any comments beyond suspecting that it will serve some needs rather nicely provided it performs as one would hope.

I did receive a pre production Link from the Major Weenie and it is quite refreshing on a couple levels. The clip and gate have obvious function but of surprise to me was the numerous comments I have had relating to its color. These comments are made by family and friends who perhaps find the orange a welcome alternative to the drab HA and titanium they see around my house. :shrug:

A number of women who have never heard the term EDC have commented on the obvious utility of the clip and in essence its value in how they would imagine carrying the light clipped to their handbag or purse straps. Obviously and stated by others here, the means of carry of the Link are rather straight forward and obvious!!

"How do you EDC your Link?" Well I bet most answers will entail the use of the clip!!

I think many of the SF lights were left wanting in terms of their pocket and belt clips but the Link leaves little doubt in both appearance as well as actual function regarding its clipability!

I think my only disappointment in the Link was the discovery that although it looked like it might be "E" series compatible or at least moddable, it isn't. The real difference to my thinking of the Link is the battery pak and its integral clip. Were this pak modular and capable of hosting other heads, I can imagine that here in the land of flashaholics we would see links of many sorts over time!! 

I suspect modularity is not part of the ICON mission at least at this point in time and considering the likely target market but.......

I think both of these lights open new vistas and offer some refreshing alternatives and only time will tell how well they serve.

Fresh ideas in an affordable price range is certainly welcome I would think.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



McGizmo said:


> These comments are made by family and friends who perhaps find the orange a welcome alternative to the drab HA and titanium they see around my house. :shrug:



I had similar reactions...including my own. I'm glad to see ICON injecting some colour into flashlight industry. Flashlights don't need to be cylindrical, and they don't need to be grey 



> A number of women who have never heard the term EDC have commented on the obvious utility of the clip and in essence its value in how they would imagine carrying the light clipped to their handbag or purse straps.



Again, similar experiences to my own. As I said, I've had mine clipped directly to my pack/camera bag, but I've also used carabiners to daisy-chain the LINK when attaching it. The finish has actually held up very well to this prolonged metal-on-metal contact; I can't see any scuffs, scrapes or dings. 



> I suspect modularity is not part of the ICON mission at least at this point in time and considering the likely target market but.......



I agree that modularity is not a part of the ICON mission, especially at this early juncture, but especially not concerning compatibility with SureFire. Two distinct and separate brands. Who knows what level of interchangeability will exist when we have a wider range of ICON models to play with, of course. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Kiessling (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I use a SOLO at work right now and I am very pleased with the output levels. Low is perfect for pupil examination (and would be for walking in the dark with night adapted vision) ... and high is just right for general illumination tasks. Tasks that are meant for a pen-sized EDC, that is. 

Very nice package and I will buy a couple for friends and family.

The clip is great btw. Sturdy and just the right tension and slippery so that you can clip it in a shirt pocket securely AND one handed!

bernie


----------



## Size15's (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

I really like the LINK - Orange is such a practical colour for finding it, especially in low-light, and of course outdoors. The carabiner means I keep it accessible on my hiking/camping gear and have been feeding it LiAA batteries for that application.
The dual-output's clickie push button is easy to use, when wearing gloves too.

Al


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

Wow, very nice getting a chance to hear about these in action. I was a little worried that the Solo would prove to be just a little _too_ underpowered for daily activities, but it is good to hear that isn't the case.


----------



## jabe1 (May 2, 2010)

Can the Link run a 14500, as the 1xAA Rogue (and Modus?) can? Might as well get this cleared-up early on...


----------



## Force Attuned (May 2, 2010)

Are these more available now??

Not too many websites were advertising these lights as available a few weeks ago.


----------



## defloyd77 (May 2, 2010)

Force Attuned said:


> Are these more available now??
> 
> Not too many websites were advertising these lights as available a few weeks ago.



Check out Optics Planet, they have them and they also have best price guarantee (shipped price). No affiliation, I'm just a really satisfied customer of their's.

Does 3 hours for 16 lumens sound right to you guys? In comparison, Eagletac's PN20A2 gets 6 hours for 18 OTF and Fenix's LD05 32 (at the emitter?) for 5 hours. Maybe alkaline ratings in the Solo versus NiMH for the others?


----------



## RedLED (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



McGizmo said:


> I've only seen pics of the Solo so I can't make any comments beyond suspecting that it will serve some needs rather nicely provided it performs as one would hope.
> 
> I did receive a pre production Link from the Major Weenie and it is quite refreshing on a couple levels. The clip and gate have obvious function but of surprise to me was the numerous comments I have had relating to its color. These comments are made by family and friends who perhaps find the orange a welcome alternative to the drab HA and titanium they see around my house. :shrug:
> 
> ...


 
Well stated. Thanks!


----------



## baterija (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



McGizmo said:


> "How do you EDC your Link?" Well I bet most answers will entail the use of the clip!!



It obviously is a key component since the design revolves around it. As someone who has designed your own clips any thoughts on the reliability of the mechanism?


----------



## Glow Bug (May 3, 2010)

I keep one on my belt loop and most of the time, I don't even have to unclip it from my pants while using it for short periods. The 2 level brightness works great for me. If you need more punch, use an Li-Ion for POWER. I find this light suits most of my needs.:rock:


----------



## RedLED (May 6, 2010)

I am hoping there will be another release soon, I have mine on back-order.


----------



## Vesper (May 6, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> Check out Optics Planet, they have them



They have them listed and will sell you one, right before they tell you they're not in stock. They're pretty good at this technique. Also, fyi to all - their free shipping offer is only good on $30 or above.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 6, 2010)

RedLed said:


> I am hoping there will be another release soon, I have mine on back-order.



I'm not sure how many have actually been "released" already. It seems that most of the people who have posted their experiences with the new ICON(s) are using prototypes, myself included. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## RedLED (May 7, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> I'm not sure how many have actually been "released" already. It seems that most of the people who have posted their experiences with the new ICON(s) are using prototypes, myself included.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
This makes sense.


----------



## RedLED (May 7, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> I'm not sure how many have actually been "released" already. It seems that most of the people who have posted their experiences with the new ICON(s) are using prototypes, myself included.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
I say, by the by, how on earth did you get a prototype, old boy?

Are you a member the Royal Family?...I have a funny feeling. Or maybe MI 6 or 5, Scotland Yard, Metropolitan Police, The Home Office?...Has to be one Harry, it is you...is it not?


----------



## RedLED (May 7, 2010)

Sorry, Man, just teasing! I was born in LA...everyone else is in London.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 7, 2010)

RedLed said:


> I say, by the by, how on earth did you get a prototype, old boy?



To paraphrase something I recall Size15's once saying: I happen to live at the address to which they are sent


----------



## RedLED (May 7, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> To paraphrase something I recall Size15's once saying: I happen to live at the address to which they are sent


 
I knew it, St James Palace!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 7, 2010)

HA! That's hilarious! I've got to find me one of those houses to move into as well.


----------



## RedLED (May 7, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> To paraphrase something I recall Size15's once saying: I happen to live at the address to which they are sent


 
Quick question a little OT...To save the country money, if they combined MI 6 and MI 5...would they then be called MI 11?Or maybe MI 6.5 or MI 65? Maybe I shoud ask them myself, or are there any British Spooks on the forum?

Man, these lights better get here soon, I'm bored!

Really, I do think this ICON company will do well, and so far I just love the designs.

Best, 

RL

PS...Will the one of the MI's, I never remember which is which, be monitoring me now?

Just look what I have gone and done. Dear old Dad, always told me to avoid them!!!:shakehead

Plus, I have our NSA, to worry about! 

OH Dear GOD!:mecry:


----------



## Size15's (May 7, 2010)

We have a Security Service and a Secret Intelligence Service.

The use of "MI" numbers is not formally recognised although widely used popular culture. Indeed this harks back to the First World War to the British War Office and it's Directorate of Military Intelligence (DMI). There were some twenty numbered 'Military Intelligence' (MIx) departments or sections. MI11 was responsible for Military Security

The Security Service ("MI5") is responsible for protecting the UK, its interests and citizens against major threats to national security. It is part of the Home Office.

The Secret Intelligence Service (SIS aka "MI6") is the UK's foreign intelligence gathering service. It is part of the Foreign and Commonwealth Office.

There is overlap between the two services as well as with the other security and intelligence organisations such as GCHQ. It is likely increasing given the global threats we all face.
It's also worth pointing out that we have a variety of Police and Military groups that assist the services when force is required.

In order to perform their roles there is a necessary layer of operational secrecy over their activities. Little, if any comment is made by the Government.

One thing we know for certain is that they all want ICON lights :devil:


----------



## RedLED (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the run down on British Security. I did not mean to derail the topic, I just wanted to pick on you guy's from the Empire.

Both our countries suffer from the same threat. You have had worse trouble from the Vikings and Nazi's as you well know just to name a few, and England will be standing strong as it has for a thousand years. 

One thing...you may want to talk to your MP's, and see if you could get twin Boeing 747-400s for the Queen, and PM, like the POTUS has. I think your leaders need a good ride. The future King needs a cool jet!

Back to Icon, I was wondering what civilian retailers may be stocking them in Britan? I have seen them here only at Radio Shack. We do get projects in London every so often, but I forget if you have Radio Shack's. I wish I got over more, I was even it the Royal Press Pool for Diana once, and that was something! 

Hope to see these lights soon, I think they have a real winner here! Do you think you can arrange for Mr. Kim to become a KBE?

Best,

RL

You seem to know alot about this, now I am seized with the sudden fear you are with the SIS...who can I trust?


----------



## Size15's (May 8, 2010)

We don't have any retailers of ICON at the moment here in the UK. I hope in time we will have.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 8, 2010)

Size15's said:


> The use of "MI" numbers is not formally recognised although widely used popular culture. Indeed this harks back to the First World War to the British War Office and it's Directorate of Military Intelligence (DMI). There were some twenty numbered 'Military Intelligence' (MIx) departments or sections. MI11 was responsible for Military Security




Close.

There were indeed previously more "MI" departments, but they refer to the *M*inistry of *I*CON, not military intelligence. In fact, much of twentieth-century British history has been a cover for sensitive developments within the "flashlight" industry.


----------



## Size15's (May 8, 2010)

It gives a different angle to "Put That Light Out!"


----------



## Monocrom (May 8, 2010)

RedLed said:


> ...who can I trust?


 
Greta is pretty trustworthy.

P.S. ~ Could you post something interesting. My supervisor is getting tired of the boring reports I keep handing in. He has all these great stories of monitoring John Lennon's phone calls. Turns out Ringo wrote most of their hit songs. But he didn't want to deal with the lime light so he let John and Paul take most of the credit.

You're giving me nothing here.


----------



## tab665 (May 8, 2010)

that link looks awesome. my wife picked me up an ICON from radio shack last christmas. at the time i had never paid them any attention but ended up being extremely pleased with it. they fit the spot for a well rounded general purpose light with easy UI and no over abundance of modes.


----------



## McGizmo (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



baterija said:


> It obviously is a key component since the design revolves around it. As someone who has designed your own clips any thoughts on the reliability of the mechanism?



I think PK got the torsion gate geometry right and there is good tension and action on the sample I have. Over time I have no idea how well the clip will hold up but I think any wear would be gradual and obvious to the user. I wouldn't expect any unwanted surprises. The clip can be capsized as any other clip of this design and the user should test their application for fit and function. I personally would prefer the hinge point of the gate in closer to the body of the flashlight as I think it would have no effect on the function of the clip but possibly enhance the ergonomics and hand of the light but that is a guess.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 8, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> P.S. ~ Could you post something interesting.


:laughing:


----------



## baterija (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



McGizmo said:


> I think PK got the torsion gate geometry right and there is good tension and action on the sample I have...



Thanks. :wave:


----------



## RedLED (May 14, 2010)

ICON...where are these lights? Past due! Have to cancel order with Optics-planet, as these were gifts, and I must move on. 

I LOVE Surefire, and this is a consumer division of them.

Please Don't pull the announce, and awful missed deadlinss. SF has military orders to fill Icon, does not.

I own a company that has deadlines that are beyond what you could even dream of, and we meet them, ALL. In 18 years maybe two or three at most.

This is a bad start, and you need to change this now.

And, when I say now that means today!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 14, 2010)

Actually I'm not sure they have ever been officially announced by Icon as of yet. Only here and with a few retailers jumping the gun possibly. Am I wrong?


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (May 14, 2010)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Actually I'm not sure they have ever been officially announced by Icon as of yet. Only here and with a few retailers jumping the gun possibly. Am I wrong?


 
+1 I'm no ICON fanboy, but it's not fair to beat Paul Kim up for something he hasn't done. Check http://www.myiconlight.com/. It only lists the Rogue and Modus lights. Consider this thread pre-announcement, inside information, I would say. 

Let's not do to Paul Kim what has been done to David at 4Sevens over the Maelstroms. I'm referring to this thread and in particular this post. I'm personally hoping that David will be able to relax about this once he has released the Maelstroms and some time has passed. I believe that thread may have caused a great loss to the CPF community and would hate to have this thread go the same way.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 14, 2010)

RedLed said:


> ICON...where are these lights? Past due!
> ...
> 
> This is a bad start, and you need to change this now.



Nothing has been publicly announced.

Let's not confuse speculation with fact.

If manufacturers begin to be chastised in this way, and in the absence of any public announcements of their own, then CPF will no longer be privilege to information about new products ahead of release.

We have seen it happen before. I would rather not see it happen again.


----------



## Force Attuned (May 14, 2010)

I believe the 2 new Icon lights will prove to be quite popular.I will be purchasing 3 penlights and 2 x Links when available. I have also forwarded the net link of the info page of the new lights to mates who will also be purchasing a few.

I'm not too fussed when they are released, I'll be happy to grab them whenever - the advertised prices are too good to pass up.


----------



## RedLED (May 15, 2010)

HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> +1 I'm no ICON fanboy, but it's not fair to beat Paul Kim up for something he hasn't done. Check http://www.myiconlight.com/. It only lists the Rogue and Modus lights. Consider this thread pre-announcement, inside information, I would say.
> 
> Let's not do to Paul Kim what has been done to David at 4Sevens over the Maelstroms. I'm referring to this thread and in particular this post. I'm personally hoping that David will be able to relax about this once he has released the Maelstroms and some time has passed. I believe that thread may have caused a great loss to the CPF community and would hate to have this thread go the same way.


 
First and foremost 47's is not in the same league as Surfire! Surefire is the industry leader.

Come on guy's... this is no PK bash, you search my past posts, I love the guy!

Now, for whatever reason some companies, big ones, did add them to their sites. Icon needs to address this post, or start one so we know.

I love Surefire, but there are a ton of people mad about the lights we never saw. I am not upset with surefire due to the war.

However Icon, is a consumer deal, and if I feel I need to complain, I will. All it really is a tough question, and you need a thick skin when customers make decisions, and are left disappointed. 

Whilst I like PK, I am not orthodox...we need an answer. Also, PK is the engineer and idea person, not the production, or marketing, or QC manager. So let's just say Icon! 

Although, he is the main person on the Icon site, and for this project he may be the CEO figure, if this is the case then the responsibilities are his to order his people to let customers know. Blame optics planet, if you want but it appeared they were for sale.

I do not feel this thread will cause damage, they just need to communicate a realistic release date. Blame the retailers who posted them for sale, I made an order as a gift. 

Really they made a fool out me, and others. Again, PK I hope, is not paid to see that these things are shipped by the thousands, he should be working on the next concept in flashlights. He can be featured as Icon's designer, but they need a business manager ro run the other departments which make up an operation.

Hopefully, this is just the troubles of launching a sister operation.

These lights seem like simple designs compared to the parent company's products. 

Also, this was my first Chinese made purchase with the modus, and Rouge. They may be my last. I only bought Chinese because of the Surefire ownership of Icon.

A press release will fix this instantly.


----------



## RedLED (May 20, 2010)

Info Bump...

Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Force Attuned (May 21, 2010)

According to one sellers website these new Icon lights including the Irix headlamps will be available in July, 2010.


----------



## RedLED (May 27, 2010)

JULY!


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 28, 2010)

RedLed said:


> JULY!


Not yet! It's still MAY! 

In through the nose, out through the mouth. Ahhhh...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 28, 2010)

I'm a little surprised PK hasn't chimed in here on these yet.


----------



## Size15's (May 28, 2010)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'm a little surprised PK hasn't chimed in here on these yet.


PK is busy busy busy and I'm sure will pop by here when he's next able.


----------



## Monocrom (May 28, 2010)

Size15's said:


> PK is busy busy busy and I'm sure will pop by here when he's next able.


 
But, we only want to monopolize his time just a little.


----------



## Kestrel (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*



lebox97 said:


> Penlight = *"SOLO*"
> 
> 
> Output 16/2 Lumens
> Runtime 3/75 Hrs


Odd. The lackluster performance/runtime on high reminds me of a 1xAAA level of performance. :shrug: I see that it has been verified as 2xAAA earlier in this thread but even the somewhat-outdated 2xAAA SL SP gets more (claimed) output with ~double the runtime (verified) than the Solo claims on 'high'. 

2xAAA penlights are highly underrated in CPF IMO. I used my SL SP a fair bit before upgrading its head to a LD01 head. 

Edit: $25, good price point for a two-level penlight though.


----------



## Monocrom (May 28, 2010)

The Solo is certainly better looking than the 2AAA Streamlight Stylus Pro. But the Pro has more output, and is also available in the same cool light-blue color. In fact, I recently bought one in that color. The Solo is great if you want dual output. But otherwise, it has nothing new on the older SL.


----------



## defloyd77 (May 28, 2010)

So where do you guys suppose the name Solo came from? That's kind of a name I'd expect for a single cell or single mode light. Doesn't resemble Han either.


----------



## jp2515 (May 29, 2010)

Well at least we have some sort of a release date, guess you'd better get your preorders if you really want one when they hit the shelves.


----------



## RedLED (May 30, 2010)

The problem with these missed deadlines is this: Military, and people like us here will wait for the state-of -the-art flashlights.

However, large retailers Won't, they need the product on their shelves. They will skip Icon, and fill the void with another brand. That's retail. 

Hope they can do better on the deadlines, they need to.

This is not a slam, just facts. I love Surefire!

I am willing to wait it out, but huge companies like B & H, Optics Planet and Radio Shack will not! They Can't.

I am sure PK does not work in the marketing areas, and it is that division that needs to get these things to market.

Anyway, I do hope they do well in the consumer market.

Best,

RL


----------



## Size15's (May 30, 2010)

If ICON tell a date to the big retailers they are supplying or intending to supply, and fail to deliver then that would be concerning. But this isn't the case here.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 30, 2010)

Size15's said:


> If ICON tell a date to the big retailers they are supplying or intending to supply, and fail to deliver then that would be concerning. But this isn't the case here.



Exactly. 

Some CPF members are making assumptions of their own and then using them as the basis for accusations. 

As I said before: let's not confuse speculation with fact.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 1, 2010)

Size15's said:


> If ICON tell a date to the big retailers they are supplying or intending to supply, and fail to deliver then that would be concerning. But this isn't the case here.


 
Do you happen to know the release date? Retailers had them up, so I am just confused to what is going on.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 1, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Do you happen to know the release date? Retailers had them up, so I am just confused to what is going on.



Whilst I'm pleased there is eager interest in being able to purchase these, I've never been interested in release dates, availablity and such. They'll be there when they'll be there :shrug:


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 1, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Whilst I'm pleased there is eager interest in being able to purchase these, I've never been interested in release dates, availablity and such. They'll be there when they'll be there :shrug:



I agree, the lights will be available when they are available for sale at the retailers.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 2, 2010)

RedLed, be patient, and not confused. I appreciate your enthusiasm and zeal to have these products available, as many are; as Size15's said, "they'll be there when they're be there". 

Bill


----------



## RedLED (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, it is not that I am that excited, they were listed on Opticsplanet, which is a huge retailer. It must be thrir fault, as they listed them for sale, I ordered them as gifts.

The time passed for the gifts so I canceled the order, and moved on to something else, and may not return to opticsplanet. 

That is tough luck for them, but hey, I have spent Min. 100K or more at B & H alone since 1992, and will continue to do so. Love B & H!

Buh-bye opticsplanet, and let's hope Icon can make it with retailers like them lying as to the release of said lights.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 3, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> RedLed, be patient, and not confused. I appreciate your enthusiasm and zeal to have these products available, as many are; as Size15's said, "they'll be there when they're be there".
> 
> Bill


 
I have not lost my patientence, nor am I confused about anything. They were listed for sale. They took my credit card, and then a week later sent me an E-mail, telling me they wewe not in stock, that is BS. I have no Zeal, except they were for gifts, I do not really want one that bad, and will not buy them now, as the gifts have been replaced. We will see how Icon lasts, upsetting anyone in the nightmare economy of the past 100 years...well you can figure that out.

Ya, they will be there when they'll be there is not a good business response. Missing the industrial, Military, Police, flashlight collector deadlines are one thing...missing consumer deadlines are a disaster!

They do need to address this here. Really!


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 3, 2010)

RedLed said:


> I have not lost my patientence, nor am I confused about anything. They were listed for sale. They took my credit card, and then a week later sent me an E-mail, telling me they wewe not in stock, that is BS. I have no Zeal, except they were for gifts, I do not really want one that bad, and will not buy them now, as the gifts have been replaced. We will see how Icon lasts, upsetting anyone in the nightmare economy of the past 100 years...well you can figure that out.



I'm not sure whether your problem is with ICON or the retailer? ICON didn't take your credit card or attempt to sell you anything. If it's a dealer issue then the marketplace would be more appropriate.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 3, 2010)

RedLed said:


> I have not lost my patientence, nor am I confused about anything. They were listed for sale. They took my credit card, and then a week later sent me an E-mail, telling me they wewe not in stock, that is BS. I have no Zeal, except they were for gifts, I do not really want one that bad, and will not buy them now, as the gifts have been replaced. We will see how Icon lasts, upsetting anyone in the nightmare economy of the past 100 years...well you can figure that out.
> 
> Ya, they will be there when they'll be there is not a good business response. Missing the industrial, Military, Police, flashlight collector deadlines are one thing...missing consumer deadlines are a disaster!
> 
> They do need to address this here. Really!



Sounds like a dealer issue, you can take it up with the dealer and post about in the Marketplace. As stated Icon never took your money and they never stated on their website or otherwise that these were available. 

Besides Icon can't be faulted for missing a deadline, just take a look around, we're all still waiting for other companies to come out with their new products...


----------



## DM51 (Jun 3, 2010)

RedLed, as others have said, that is a dealer issue - please take it to the MP.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 3, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Well, it is not that I am that excited, they were listed on Opticsplanet, which is a huge retailer. It must be thrir fault, as they listed them for sale, I ordered them as gifts.
> 
> The time passed for the gifts so I canceled the order, and moved on to something else, and may not return to opticsplanet.
> 
> ...



Ah yes, Optics Planet. I've ordered from them in the past, when they have something actually in stock, they're great. If I remember correctly, their inventory is so large, it's too difficult for them to update their website (or something like that I'll see if I can find the e-mail they sent me a while ago), so they recommend e-mailing them to make sure something is in stock. To some, this may be a hassle, however they have a price match guarantee that makes it worth that somewhat of a hassle.


----------



## FloggedSynapse (Jun 3, 2010)

Weird lookin' lil LED lights.

What make of LED is SF employing in these torches?


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 3, 2010)

FloggedSynapse said:


> Weird lookin' lil LED lights.
> 
> What make of LED is SF employing in these torches?



SureFire isn't employing any type of LED in the ICON lights - ICON is, under PK's leadership.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 4, 2010)

DM51 said:


> RedLed, as others have said, that is a dealer issue - please take it to the MP.


 

To DM51, and all, yes it is with the retailer. I canceled the order, and I will let it go. If I may, I had some people who there were going to be gifts for, and the retailer falied.

So, Sorry to all for the rant. I will still get but them, just not from Opticsplanet.

I do hope you know I love Surefire, and Icon.

I will call Icon today, and see what the new date is. It was just frustrating as a consumer.

Hope this clears my issues up, and I do hope we can keep the thread open so we, and late comers all know the status. 

Thank you, and please accept my apologies. I will stand by for any other news, and drop the comments.

Best,

RL


----------



## ama230 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have seen the light and its awesome, just these pics below. I have only seen a pic of it on optics planets website as most of us and I had just wanted post an updated pic as for the few that have already placed our orders for this little gem. Also here is a picture of the link that is updated as well so this thing is around the corner. I can not wait as the anticipation is driving all of us crazy but its definitely going to be worth it so there is some hope...:candle:


----------



## The Coach (Jun 10, 2010)

I got my shipping notice from Lighthound, so mine should be here Sat. :nana:

I was only going to get the Link, but since it's Father's Day, I figured what the hell. :devil:


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd love the link for my camera bag. Must have for that price.



RedLed said:


> That is tough luck for them, but hey, I have spent Min. 100K or more at B & H alone since 1992, and will continue to do so. Love B & H!


Ahh B&H, they have much of my money.


----------



## ama230 (Jun 16, 2010)

i had just got mine in the mail the other day as i will do some pics and a review of the solo and link. Let me say that they are worth the money and the penlight is freaking awesome. I got it from lighthound with the cpf discount of 2%. discount = cpf. The penlight is a solid 20lumens with a new emitter as its small an unrecognizable. then the link is a rogue one in a smalle shell as it uses a cree xre, the same as their rogue one line. They are made with awesome detail and are extremely functional.

Link - One aa with a cree xre emitter. Tight clasp and great ergonomics as it fits in one hand with ease. It can be held at wait or overarm with no comfort issues. Best 27bucks spent so far. Has a tir reflector and has a bluish greenish and most would call a typical cyan color of a xre emitter. Looks great clipped on my maratac tac sac. : P

Solo - Two aaa's with a very stiff clip and a soft material at the end to grip whatever material its clipped on. Using an unfamiliar line of led as someone should look into this. Its a warm white with no artifacts. Its 20lumens and its very usable and the low is great for up close for dr's and such work and very easy n the eyes.

Sooooooooo worth the money for both of the products as i had ordered two of each as i know they will be hard to find from here on out. there will be pictures and a reviews to follow so keep posted.:candle:


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 16, 2010)

ama230 said:


> Solo - Two aaa's with a very stiff clip and a soft material at the end to grip whatever material its clipped on. Using an unfamiliar line of led as someone should look into this. Its a warm white with no artifacts. Its 20lumens and its very usable and the low is great for up close for dr's and such work and very easy n the eyes.
> 
> Sooooooooo worth the money for both of the products as i had ordered two of each as i know they will be hard to find from here on out. there will be pictures and a reviews to follow so keep posted.:candle:



Say no more my friend, I am convinced. Besides I need some batteries and bulbs from Lighthound anyways...


----------



## lebox97 (Jun 16, 2010)

yup, 
they started shipping to resellers this week...







(MODS: no worries, I don't sell these products) 

They look nice and hefty, the Link is much heavier than I thought for a "consumer" product.
Can't wait to see the headlamps... 
and regulation charts for all the above.
:thumbsup:

PS: The ICON company address, contact info, sales, and support is all SureFire - not a separate company as many have eluded to. 
It does appear to be a different division though perhaps in an attempt to keep consumer and professional brands/products separate/disassociated?

Tod


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2010)

Would love a comparison between the Solo and the Streamlight Stylus Pro, if someone has both.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 16, 2010)

I would love some emitter pics of the Solo's LED, maybe one of us could ID it.


----------



## DLF (Jun 16, 2010)

> (MODS: no worries, I don't sell these products)



Was selling me the last Modus 2 the straw that broke the proverbial camel's back?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 16, 2010)

These lights (and the upcoming headlamps) look great!

I really like my Icon 2, but the little icon that is on the head of the light fell off a couple weeks ago. Not a huge deal, as it has no effect on performance whatsoever, but it does kind of bother me. All that's holding it on is a little bit of glue.


----------



## carrot (Jun 16, 2010)

Can someone provide pics down the barrel of the two new ICON lights so that we may figure out what LEDs they use?


----------



## Burgess (May 6, 2011)

* UPDATE *

The Icon Orange Link is currently *On Sale* !

Price is $ 19.99, with Free Shipping !

Details on CPF Marketplace forum.

lovecpf
_


----------



## Lightman2 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

see ..... http://www.myiconlight.com/


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

ive been wanted 1 for awhile now. I never see them at Frys anymore.
maybe its the orange, but either way i couldnt resist ordering one.
not many options for a quality AA light for $20.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Two New ICON Lights one in Orange, and a AAA Pen light!*

OSH, Orchard Supply Hardware, has been carrying the Link, also the two AA Icon.

Bill


----------



## cacheatnight (Jun 24, 2011)

I standardized all my lights, used for geocaching, on Icon products: Link, IrixII and RogueII. I did that so that I only needed to carry one type of battery. My GPS uses AA so I wanted something that uses the same batteries. The lights are great and the price to performance is excellent.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard of any new lights that might be coming from PK's Icon brand this year?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm sure PK has been busy


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^^

But what he's been busy doing is what I would like to know....


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 24, 2011)

cacheatnight said:


> I standardized all my lights, used for geocaching, on Icon products: Link, IrixII and RogueII. I did that so that I only needed to carry one type of battery. My GPS uses AA so I wanted something that uses the same batteries. The lights are great and the price to performance is excellent.



You should get a Sunwayman V10A. It runs on 1xAA and is very bright. plus variable brightness.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 25, 2011)

Solscud007, the topic is:
* Two New ICON Lights: LINK (1AA) carabiner light, and SOLO (2AAA) Penlight*


Bill


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 26, 2011)

With Streamlight bumping their Stylus Pro to 48 lumens this year, it would be nice to see the Icon Solo get upgraded to put out more lumens, as well..


----------



## Size15's (Jun 27, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> With Streamlight bumping their Stylus Pro to 48 lumens this year, it would be nice to see the Icon Solo get upgraded to put out more lumens, as well..


 
That'd be great to see


----------



## mikekoz (Jun 27, 2011)

Size15's said:


> That'd be great to see


 
I just bought a Solo at Radio Shack and it was rated at 30 / 5 lumens. I have seen the Solo advertised at 15 lumens in reviews, so maybe it was just updated. This light is the most robust AAA light I own, and I really like it! :thumbsup: Radio Shack also had another Icon light that was white, but I did not buy it because it was plastic!!


----------



## Size15's (Jun 27, 2011)

mikekoz said:


> I just bought a Solo at Radio Shack and it was rated at 30 / 5 lumens. I have seen the Solo advertised at 15 lumens in reviews, so maybe it was just updated. This light is the most robust AAA light I own, and I really like it! :thumbsup: Radio Shack also had another Icon light that was white, but I did not buy it because it was plastic!!


 
Yep - there is an obvious increase in output - I've been finding it very satisfying with the higher output. It's my summer EDC


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

Size15's said:


> Yep - there is an obvious increase in output - I've been finding it very satisfying with the higher output. It's my summer EDC


Hey! Wait! How come you didn't mention that earlier when I brought it up? Or were you just waiting for someone else to 'let the cat out of the bag'?

.

Mikekoz, does it state on the packaging of the higher lumen rating?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 27, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> Hey! Wait! How come you didn't mention that earlier when I brought it up? Or were you just waiting for someone else to 'let the cat out of the bag'?


I've usually no idea when (if ever) a proto-type or pre-production sample I have has actually entered production and is available to purchase. So over the years I've found it safer to wait until people have actually purchased a new/updated model before discussing it.

Its also complicated by the fact that proto-types and pre-production samples are often a few steps away from a production-finished example.
Sometimes CPF members can miss a release of a new product and discussion on other forums can be quite advanced; something I've often found strange but CPF is a such a large community is easy to become insular...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

Roger that.

Well, it is good to see that they did indeed update the production version of the Solo. Now, if only I could find someplace that has them for sale...

ETA: Just got off the phone with my local Radio Shack, and they do in fact have the updated Icon Solo in stock. I am running over there after work and picking one up...


----------



## mikekoz (Jun 27, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> Hey! Wait! How come you didn't mention that earlier when I brought it up? Or were you just waiting for someone else to 'let the cat out of the bag'?
> 
> .
> 
> Mikekoz, does it state on the packaging of the higher lumen rating?


 

Yes, the packaging states 30 lumens on high, 5 on low.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

mikekoz said:


> Yes, the packaging states 30 lumens on high, 5 on low.


Thanks for the reply..  

.

After getting off work, I ran over to Radio Shack to pick one up. The salesperson said that they had just got these in the other day. After getting back home, I grabbed my camera, tossed it onto my lawn and snapped a pic. I can't wait to try it out..


----------



## parnass (Jun 27, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> After getting off work, I ran over to Radio Shack to pick one up. The salesperson said that they had just got these in the other day. After getting back home, I grabbed my camera, tossed it onto my lawn and snapped a pic. I can't wait to try it out..



Thanks for posting the photo, Schuey2002. Please post your evaluation of the 30 lumen Solo after you have tried it. Does the flashlight have any sharp edges which can irritate the hand as some of the Icon Links do?

As a pen light enthusiast, I am wondering how the 30 lumen Solo compares with the newest Streamlight Stylus Pro.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

parnass said:


> Thanks for posting the photo, Schuey2002. Please post your evaluation of the 30 lumen Solo after you have tried it. Does the flashlight have any sharp edges which can irritate the hand as some of the Icon Links do?
> 
> As a pen light enthusiast, I am wondering how the 30 lumen Solo compares with the newest Streamlight Stylus Pro.


 Ok. I just took it for a quick spin. And I want to add, that I am NO expert in the world of flashlights. But, WOW!

The fit and finish is excellent. The light is smooth to the touch, with no sharp edges that I can find in my quick handling of it. The light has a quality feel to it that, well, does not feel like your typical 'low-cost' Chi-com constructed flashlight. I really like the pocket clip on it too.

I have my older (24 lumen) Streamlight Stylus Pro right next to it, and feel wise, this one blows it away. This light is also heavier, and with the overall diameter being slightly fatter. It's also a tad bit longer too. The SOLO is a bit over 5.5" long, and the Stylus Pro is about 5.25" in length..

The beam between the two lights are similar. The hotspot and corona on the Stylus seems a tad larger than the SOLO, but I will be able to tell better when it gets dark out. Next to the Stylus, the SOLO's beam seems to be warmer in color too. 

While I don't have the new 48 Lumen Stylus to compare it too, I still feel that this is an excellent little penlight, and well worth the $25 that I paid for it..


----------



## parnass (Jun 27, 2011)

:thanks: Thanks for insights, Schuey2002. I'm going to look for it at Radio Shack next visit.

Glad the Solo is smooth to the touch. My Link performs well, but does not get much use because the sharp edges make the light uncomfortable to hold.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

^^^

This light is a pleasure to hold. I would not be surprised if I ever saw a Doctor have one tucked in his/her white lab coat.

You can feel the SureFire DNA in this light when you wrap your fingers around it...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 27, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> ^^^
> 
> This light is a pleasure to hold. I would not be surprised if I ever saw a Doctor have one tucked in his/her white lab coat.



This Doctor likes it.



Kiessling said:


> I use a SOLO at work right now and I am very pleased with the output levels. Low is perfect for pupil examination (and would be for walking in the dark with night adapted vision) ... and high is just right for general illumination tasks. Tasks that are meant for a pen-sized EDC, that is.
> 
> Very nice package and I will buy a couple for friends and family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

If I had to nitpick about this light, it would be nice if the head on it was a little bit narrower. 

I tried to insert it into the sewn-in pen slots in my Rite-in-the-Rain C980 notebook cover. No dice. The wider head doesn't want to slide down into any of them. The much narrower Streamlight Stylus Pro slides easily into the two center pen slots in this pouch. 

It does however fit into the center (interior - on the left) elastic pen slot in my Spec-Ops Pocket Organizer. It also fits into all of the elastic pen slots in my Maxpedition Mini Pocket Organizer.

Just wanted to point that out..


----------



## Burgess (Jun 28, 2011)

This SOLO light sounds cool !


Anybody know if it is happy with Energizer Lithium (L92) batteries ? ? ?


Does it come on (initially) in High mode, or Low mode ?


Does it have "memory" ?


:thanks:
_


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 28, 2011)

Burgess said:


> This SOLO light sounds cool !
> 
> 
> Anybody know if it is happy with Energizer Lithium (L92) batteries ? ? ?
> ...


Is it happy with L92's? I don't know. I need to go buy some more and try them in it. Just so you know, it doesn't say anything about using Lithium AAA's anywhere on the packaging..

As far as modes, here is what it says on the packaging:



> Light Operation: Push or click tailcap switch for low output, release or click off, then push or click on again - within 2 seconds - for high output.



It does not have any memory.

.

Another stat: It lists the weight at 2.2 ounces on the packaging..


----------



## Size15's (Jun 28, 2011)

I've only ever fed the SOLOs I've got with LiAAA batteries. Longer runtime, lower weight. Great.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 28, 2011)

Size15's said:


> I've only ever fed the SOLOs I've got with LiAAA batteries. Longer runtime, lower weight. Great.


Sweet! 

Now that you've confirmed that, I am going to pick up some Energizer Lithiums at Wallyville tomorrow morning before going to work...


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 28, 2011)

RedLed said:


>


 

I'd like to try a solo in my shirt pocket, if it's not too heavy for that purpose. My only concern is the lack of columns on both models. These just seem like a step backwards for ICON, sculpturally speaking.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 28, 2011)

After owning this SOLO for only a day, I am now hoping that PK comes out with a similarly styled light, but one that is powered by a single (or dual) AA battery instead..


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

Parnass - You mentioned in that other thread that you picked one of these up. 

While it clearly doesn't have the *oomph* of that newly updated 48 lumen Streamlight Stylus Pro, do you have any thoughts on the light as a whole?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 30, 2011)

What's the emitter tint like on these? I have a Modus 1AA, which is a handy light to lend out to people, but the output is a pretty nasty aggressive blue color. Are these better?


----------



## parnass (Jun 30, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> Parnass - You mentioned in that other thread that you picked one of these up.
> 
> While it clearly doesn't have the *oomph* of that newly updated 48 lumen Streamlight Stylus Pro, do you have any thoughts on the light as a whole?



I had to visit a few Radio Shack stores before finding one which stocked the Icon Solo.

The Solo's build quality is surprisingly good. It would feel at home in an executive's suit pocket and doesn't have the roughness of the Icon Link I bought. The Solo's foward clicky is easier to press than the Link and the feel is reminiscent of a Surefire clicky. I wouldn't be surprised if the Solo and Link were built by different manufacturers.

The Solo's tail cap has a lot of threads and they are very smooth. I applied Nyogel grease to the O-ring which seemed dry out of the package.

The reflector is heavily stippled so the Solo's hot spot blends into the spill more gradually than the Streamlight Stylus Pro's bolder hot spot. It is difficult to characterize the Solo's tint, which implies it is somewhere close to neutral. The central hot spot is warmer than the spill. The tint is pleasing overall.

My 48 lumen Stylus Pro throws much farther than the 30 lumen Solo, though the Solo emits a higher portion of its light into the spill area.

At 1.4 ounces, the lighter weight, thinner Stylus Pro is easier to carry in a shirt pocket than the 2.1 ounce Solo. I weighed both lights while loaded with Energizer Ultimate Lithium primary batteries.

My Solo's pocket clip feels much stronger than the Stylus Pro clip, but the former is more difficult to deploy due to both its high spring tension and rubbery tip.

I prefer to carry the throwier Streamlight Stylus Pro for outdoor use in my semi-rural environment if it is to be the brightest light with me. On the other hand, the new 2-level Solo is more flexible for indoor use than the single level Stylus Pro and feels better in the hand.

The new Icon Solo is a keeper. The build quality places it in a different class from other pen lights and it is surprisingly low priced.

Other comments/viewpoints welcome.

Shown below (L to R) are the 25 lumen Inova Bolt, 48 lumen Streamlight Stylus Pro, Icon Solo, Snap-On 92311, Fenix LD05.


----------



## parnass (Jun 30, 2011)

Though my eyes are not usually sensitive to flicker, I noticed the effect of PWM occasionally when using the Icon Solo in the low brightness mode in a dark hall.

I measured the Solo's current consumption at the tail cap and it is 220 mA in high and 47 mA in low modes using Energizer Ultimate Lithium batteries. The new Streamlight Stylus Pro draws 200 mA.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

You pretty much summed up what I was thinking about this light...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 1, 2011)

Found a 30/5 lumen Solo at Radio Shack in Davis CA today. Do not notice any angry blue in beam though it is whiter than my lights that have neutral XP-G LEDs, and of course a HiCRI Ra/HDS. Beam does not bother me and in fact is quite pleasing with its lack of an intense hot spot. Has a very generous spill. The 5 lumen low is very adequate for close up work, and walking outside at night. Reflector has a heavy OP texture. I did not see any evidence of PWM on low when I aimed it from directly below at one of my ceiling fans.

Bill


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jul 1, 2011)

DM51 said:


> What's the emitter tint like on these? I have a Modus 1AA, which is a handy light to lend out to people, but the output is a pretty nasty aggressive blue color. Are these better?


When viewed by itself, the tint on the Solo looked bluish. But when viewed next to a Stylus Pro, you could tell that this has a warmer tint to its beam. Not incandescent yellow, but more of a neutral-ish warm, if that makes any sense..


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 5, 2011)

I picked up a 5/30 lumen version Icon SOLO at Radio Shack a few weeks ago. LOVE IT! Tint is nice, stands up well next to my other LED's, not too blue at all. I notice a little PWM on low, but not distractingly so. A little bulky for shirt-pocket carry. The clip is more suited to clipping in the pants pockets.

A great light for the money. Bridges the gap between utility pen-light and fullhouse EDC.
I wouldn't hesitate to travel with it as my only light.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I picked up an Icon Solo at Radio Shack a month ago for free with the $11 "lawsuit" voucher that was sent out in the mail six months ago. I have a question about it's operation. The package says the light starts on low, and when you press or click again within two seconds, high will be accessed. So far so good. But if I want to go back to low from high, there is a ten second delay before it will default back to low. That is, if on high, and I soft press or double-click the switch any time within less than ten seconds, it will always go back to high. This is not how my 1AA and 2AA Icon Rogue's function. Is this normal for the Solo, or is mine odd?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 15, 2013)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I picked up an Icon Solo at Radio Shack a month ago for free with the $11 "lawsuit" voucher that was sent out in the mail six months ago.



I missed that somewhere along the line. What is the "lawsuit" voucher that was sent out?

Bill


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't recall the details of the class action lawsuit, but I received the voucher in the mail, which would not become valid until and if a judge ruled against Radio Shack on the case. They gave a date to check back after the ruling, which was a few months after I received the voucher. I set the voucher aside and checked back after that date, the judge ruled against RS, and the voucher became valid and redeemable.

www.shacksettlement.com/faq

http://consumerist.com/2013/04/24/r...class-action-settlement-wont-let-me-use-them/


----------

